# Question about Old Way of Washing Fibers



## sewderf (Jul 22, 2011)

I was given some fleece to use for stuffing, but I have to wash it. I was told to use Dawn, but I had wanted to use the lye laundry soap I make. I was told it was to Alkaline to use. If this is true, what did they do in the old days?

Thanks


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

One of the best 'low impact' ways of washing wool is a long, cold soak. In the 'old days' wool might be left to rinse in a slow creek, for example, then washed in hot water to remove the lanolin after most of the dirt has been rinsed clear.

A long cold soak (two to three days, possibly with several changes of water) does wonders for pre-cleaning the dirt out of a lot of fleeces. Won't get the grease out, but gets a lot of the dirt for you with minimal effort and energy.

Then there's the option of just leaving it in that water so it'll turn into the Fermented Sunit Method without you doing anything at all! We have a whole thread going here with details - but basically you fill a bucket with rainwater (has to be rainwater), add wool, and ignore for two weeks or thereabouts (less if it's really hot where you live). It will stink to high heaven and you will be sure it will never come out but you take it out of the stinky wash water, rinse it and let it dry in the sun - the smell goes away when it dries. Natural saponification deals with most of the lanolin in the fleece. It's awesome - if you can stand the smell. 

If you are washing just a small amount of fibre though, this is going to be overkill (the best part of the fermented method is that the next fleece goes in the same stinky water, which will wash the next one even faster). For small amounts, use hot (HOT!) soapy water (whatever you use to wash dishes, preferably something that cuts grease well, or cheap shampoo will work as well - can't see why your own soap wouldn't work), and then rinse. If your soap is really alkaline, don't leave the wool soaking for hours and hours - half an hour or so, and then rinse with some vinegar if you're really worried. I put hot water into a rubbermaid bin, add soap, add fleece, let it soak, drain, add more water, put fleece back in, repeat until rinse water is mostly clear. Don't run the water over the wool or it might felt.

Since the wool is to be used for stuffing not spinning, if you got it a bit too thoroughly scoured it's not like it's going to be a problem for you (which is what the "too alkaline" bit was about - if you put fleece into a really basic solution for too long it damages the fibre). 

My two cents, anyway.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Agree completely with Frazzle, of course  Since it is just being used for stuffing it really doesn't matter how you wash it. I like to use shampoo if I have nothing else. But if you want to use your homemade soap go right ahead and do it. As long as it is well rinsed you won't have any problems at all.

But if you have a lot of wool to wash you might want to consider the FSM, it would be fairly labor free washing but it will take a bit of time for complete. Perfect summer project though, while the weather is nice. Here's the link to the thread for the FSM http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=360149


----------



## sewderf (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the info. I look forward to trying all this out. I love learning stuff.


----------



## sewderf (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay, so I have done another batch. The first I only left in three days. Looked ok. This one I had planned to leave in about 5 days and it wound up being two weeks. Soooo now I have bugs in it and it all has a red tint which the first batch didn't. What is that and how do I get the bugs out of the fleece? Just lay it to dry with the bugs in it? Thanks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ummmm, I think you are supposed to cover the vat with something (fine mesh or a lid so bugs don't get into it. I suppose you could just pull it out and let it dry in the sunshine. Rinse it maybe to get some of the bugs out. Are these wiggly squirmy things or bigger bugs? If they are bigger once the fleece is dry they will shake out or easily pick out. Smaller ones might come out when you card the wool. But like I said before, if it's just being used for stuffing......if the bugs are dead, does it matter?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Can ya'll post pics of your vat, how it's enclosed. What the wool looks like drying in the sun, etc..etc... I am a visual person. 

Or is there previous post with pics?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is the link to the original thread with lots of pictures http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=360149&highlight=FSM

I hope this helps


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Here is the link to the original thread with lots of pictures http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=360149&highlight=FSM
> 
> I hope this helps


Awesome!!! Thank you this helps alot!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So glad to hear it. Please report back on how it turns out for you. I haven't been able to try this method yet so I'm collecting all info. 

I'm thinking I should create a sticky for this.


----------

